# The Sheepdogs - Edmonton Dec 14 2012 - Photos & Review



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Rocking their shaggy beards, long hair and bell bottoms the Sheepdogs rocked the Edmonton Events Center for the last time. The Sheepdogs will be one of the last 3 bands to play the EEC before it closes its doors in 2013 and they left with a bang. Getting the crowd fired up and rowdy the entire evening they clearly had no problem keeping the crowd entertained. 

Filling the night with little solos and catchy riffs, Ewan Currie rocked his firebird for most of the evening with some great tones coming out of his fender (see photo). Leot Hanson was no slouch on the guitar either. Great vibes coming from on stage made its way out to the audience where there was more than enough crowd surfing and at one point of the evening one fan climbing one of the pillars to get a better look.

Overall, a great show with great vibes. Great to see a small Canadian band grow up before our eyes.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

a couple shots of their pedal boards


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Great photos as always Brian.
Excellent job.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots! They are a great live band.......


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks guys.

I hope for a bright future for these guys. they put on a good show.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice, nice Brian. How did you get those shots? Are you in official capacity here? I sure do dig the Sheepdogs, being a former Rider fan myself.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

WCGill said:


> Nice, nice Brian. How did you get those shots? Are you in official capacity here? I sure do dig the Sheepdogs, being a former Rider fan myself.


Thanks!

Yes, sort of. I am GC's photographer for Edmonton. Whenever there's a concert I'm interested in shooting, Scott puts me in the list for media. Some I get and some I don't get approved for by the promoter.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Nice, nice Brian. How did you get those shots? Are you in official capacity here? I sure do dig the Sheepdogs, being a former Rider fan myself.


C'mon Bill - we both know there's no such thing as a _former_ Rider fan. You still bleed green when you're from Leader, SK... ;^)


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Outed, damn!


----------

